# pearshaped stories?



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2005)

any suggestions to the readers who enjoy pearshaped stories?


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey, are you wanting to write a pear shaped story? Don't know if you read Katie by Bootyman which is in the weight room, but a story like that is something that would interest me.

I like weight gain stories where the woman gains enough weight to dominate her skinnier and lighter partner (although not to the point where she gets to be 500 pounds thats a little rediculous maybe 200-300), and to me anyways its especially a good story if a lot of her superiority lies in her thick thighs and calves.

I probably have unusual interests so if this isn't your cup of tea that's cool, but I have seen a few stories on the board of this type, so if this is something you'd like to write, you definitely have one interested reader.

Have a happy new year,

David


----------

